# Fever Thermometers?



## PS360 (Sep 10, 2010)

I think it's a good idea to have at least one non-digital fever thermometer in every first aid kit.

I've had mercury thermometers throughout the years but they only take one drop and they're toast. :gaah:
(BTW is there anywhere cheaper to buy them than ebay?)

I have found these; http://nextemp.com they're unbreakable and weigh next to nothing.

But they have a 5-year shelf life, and can only be exposed to 120°F (49°C) for up to 30 days (which rules them out for a car first aid kit)

Though they may last far longer, and they just say that for liability reasons. (or just so they can sell more)

Besides the nextemp are there any other oral (not stick on forehead) non-digital thermometers that are unbreakable, I've looked extensively and everything I've seen is made of glass?


----------



## mmszbi (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm with you, any sources???

One thing about a dropped mercury thermometer...save the mercury. Fill a hollowpoint round, seal with a drop of wax......makes for an exciting round.


----------



## PS360 (Sep 10, 2010)

It doesn't work.

Mercury-filled bullets (Geoff Kotzar)


----------



## mmszbi (Nov 14, 2009)

Darn. Haven't been able to get the darned thermometers to try. What the heck did those guys use then?


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

if you have any mercury thermometers keep them nothing really beat them Mercury thermometers can still be found at

Mercury Thermometer, Buy Mercury Thermometers, Mercury Fever Thermometer

http://www.surgicalshop.com/hospital_medical_supplies/thermometers.htmlry-thermometer.php

who knows for how long ?


----------



## PS360 (Sep 10, 2010)

Thank you for the links they're both cheaper than what they go for on ebay! 

Your second link isn't working, here it is repaired. 

http://www.surgicalshop.com/hospital_medical_supplies/thermometers.htmlry-thermometer.php


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

but they only take one drop and they’re toast - Well ... don't drop them ...  (sorry) 

I have two, My mom gave me one of hers and then she gave me one of my grams ... Check with older members of your family to see if they have some in the back of the cabnets ... somewhere and would not mind to share.

Just a thought ...


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

I like the idea of those disposable therms, great item for my med bag.

NEXTEMP DISPOSABLE THERMOMETER 100/BOX - eBay (item 400165871899 end time Nov-19-10 09:15:04 PST)


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

PS360 said:


> Besides the nextemp are there any other oral (not stick on forehead) non-digital thermometers that are unbreakable, I've looked extensively and everything I've seen is made of glass?


Is there a particular type of non-forehead you don't like?

We used these on our kids and they seemed accurate (when we compared to other thermometers)
Amazon.com: Apex Temp-Quik Forehead Strip Thermometer: Health & Personal Care

I don't know where ours are right now (as Mrs. Zoom normally uses the one in the ear) but I'd think they have very long shelf life.


----------



## PS360 (Sep 10, 2010)

No, I’m just opposed to the general idea.
I don’t see how they can be as accurate as oral thermometers, especially if you’re using it outside in colder weather, and I’m guessing having a dirty/greasy head would also reduce the accuracy.


----------

